# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab ´s winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Find a book and read the title _(imazu)_
*Basic Task ii* - Get drunk or high. _(Intet)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Meet someone in person who you only know online in waking life. _(imazu)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Change gravity in any way for a dc report their reaction. _(Sensei)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Enter the void. Once in there, create a whole fantasy world. _(Stintman)_

----------


## imazu

Aaahh! Of course I looked at a book title non-lucidly last night.. It was a marine-themed erotica with a picture of a navy-blue ding-a-ling against a background of deep dark water and the title was in big white block letters "SEA FOAM" Lmao

----------


## PercyLucid

Hahahahaha.

Well, you are the only one to blame, it was your suggestion  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  But that task is an "auto-win" as it is easy to find a book in a lucid dream  :tongue2: 

I bet that within 3 nights you make it!

----------


## imazu

> Hahahahaha.
> 
> Well, you are the only one to blame, it was your suggestion    But that task is an "auto-win" as it is easy to find a book in a lucid dream 
> 
> I bet that within 3 nights you make it!



Haha yep, thought about it too much too early! I hope I can make it, having any memory of tasks in dream has been challenging lately..

----------


## RelaxAndDream

So i got pretty late to bed and drank a fair amount of wine so this night foredoomed to fail but nevertheless after an awakening i read again the tasks i wrote down before bed. it seem that i incubated the book task too xD


*Spoiler* for _Failed Basic I_: 



 I am on a street? i see/know that somewhere/on Amazon there is a big book sales with 60% on all books. there is an fancy animated homepage where you click thru the books like a online photo album. i click thru the books and look on the covers, titles and authors. i dont know any of them. some seem to be sci fi or thrillers (i think the covers mixed with some moviecovers i looked up yesterday on imdb). i try to see the price but it seem that you see it after you but it in your bucket. i think i dont buy a book  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II... For January 2106
                                                        And just in time too...

12/30
2:00 am..It all started when I ate two grilled cheese before going to bed but it cost me.....

I was upstairs at my old neighbors house with the mom and the girls drinking and smoking green stuff (with a gaggle of girls I was doing other things too) I just sort of became aware this was all a dream because that was years ago and there were chores (tasks) to be done.
 After a couple more hits and whatever that slop was the the girls had mixed up I asked the mom I wasn't using at the time for a bicarbonate of soda cocktail..(By now I was a lizard) Just then Grandpa came home downstairs in the kitchen, She replied "There's none up here and we don't want dad to catch us like this" and I screamed "I gotta have it,Pops or no"  I kinda flew downstairs to a strange kitchen with nobody in it so I rummaged for Bicarb which was non existent in dreamworld (as usual). I woke up dying of heartburn and went to the still cockeyed kitchen and got the same results. (FA..Crap) I was in too much agony to care about lucid dreaming anymore and woke up for real I hoped and went to the kitchen with the same results.. No Bicarb..!
Then I remembered I had used the last of it in the cat-box and discarded the box.
Thank God for 24 hr Walmart  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Haha yep, thought about it too much too early! I hope I can make it, having any memory of tasks in dream has been challenging lately..



You will be fine... When lucid, just enter in the first house or store that you see and if you do not see a book, just ask someone to give you one, or open a drawer, or whatever and pretend there is a book there, and there is  :smiley:  You will auto-win it!

----------


## PercyLucid

As 2015 and the December ToTM goes into the void, it is time that you, my fellow oneironaut, jump into the void as well (I lost a shoe there, please retrieve.) 

So, get your butt in bed and jump into the void for a good pair of BONUS wings!

Have fun and happy 2016!!!!!

----------


## woblybil

> As 2015 and the December ToTM goes into the void, it is time that you, my fellow oneironaut, jump into the void as well (I lost a shoe there, please retrieve.)



Bonus Task. Fail?....Maybe..You be the judge.         I won't apply to permission groups yet.                                           

  1/01/2016    
  6:00am Just floating around over empty water for no good reason I closed my eyes and fell into the void where I can usually get what I want. 
 I wound up floating around over some train tracks in what looked like Siberia in the summer with a DC instead (I like steam train dreams) We decided to look for a terrorist training camp somewhere up the tracks and flew up them over a train below and up around a curve we saw what looked like a militant camp hidden under the forest canopy..(How best to blow it up?) Ah-haa! We took out a section track on the curve directly in line
with the it so the train and all the souls aboard would fly off into the ordinance dump and blow them to smithereens. We looked for a place to hide and watch and went back partly around the curve and up a mountain trail but my DC friend got anxious and kept saying "It's not coming, Its not coming here at all" and went to sit in a tree overhanging the tracks but I was telling him it was coming and he had better get down outta the tree before he got blown out of it and as I was poking at him with a long pole of some kind I woke up.
  I don't know if the train came or not and I didn't find Percy's stinky sneaker either  ::yddd::

----------


## SammyTheSnake

I like the basics, lucid shrooms are on my personal task list anyway, so that's nice :-)

I've also been thinking about NREM dreaming a bit recently, so the void sounds like a fun place to sojourn...

SammyTheSnake

----------


## dolphin

I like the tasks!

I'm a bit confused about the bonus task, though. Once we enter the void, does creating a random dreamscape count or does it have to be something specific?

----------


## anderj101

Oooh, gravity play!!! I can't help but see some Roller Disco Truck action here!

----------


## Saizaphod

Can't remember the last time I had wings. It's on! Woo! :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

I have a plan to complete 2 tasks at once, a basic and an advanced task ^^  :Cool:

----------


## martakartus

Very cool tasks to start the year off well! Hopefully I'll be able to break my dry spell and perform some of these  :smiley:

----------


## jarjar

These tasks will be the first ToTMs that I complete

----------


## spellbee2

My new years resolution is to get back into TOTM. Haven't done any since August.

Should be fun getting drunk or high, seeing as how I've done neither in waking life. Oh well... *puts down crowbar* *picks up gravity gun"

----------


## Intet

I did Basic Task II last night, although I only got buzzed, not outright drunk, so I'm not sure if I should count it.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I woke up from a dream taking place at a party, then went back asleep into a DEILD. To stabilize the dream, I went to the food table and ate a piece of bleu cheese. I figured that there would be wine at the party, and sure enough, there was a bottle of wine on the table. I poured myself a glass and drank it. I then spent approximately 15 seconds staring at the candlestick on the table and trying to figure out what I should do next. I decided to look around the house I was in. At this point I felt slightly drunk (I barely weigh more than a hundred pounds, so this was realistic for me). I looked in some of the rooms in the house, but they looked normal, so I decided to go back and have another glass of wine. I woke up as I was pouring my second glass.

----------


## Patience108

Yay  :smiley:  breaking a wonderfully long dry spell :mwahaha:  I got one of the basic tasks this morning ; 

Realising I am floating in my bed - after a while of laying down for my first wbtb in simply ages - it's dark as vision is not kicking in yet...I am feeling brave and decisive - I decide to make a go of it and start to scrabble towards the light coming from the open hatch in my attic room - I dive down into the study and walk with speed through to the living room. I am very exited to be LDing after a cool off  ::wink::  and feel the need to accomplish a task. As I pass one of the book shelves I stop and reach for a book...at first it is very hard to read the title as it seems to be a super long title that doesn't make much sense....

..I try to focus a bit more on the words " half way there" it says so that must be the title  ::alien::  I decide not to look back at the book as I know it could change and I want to remember it now...if indeed that was the tile as it probably did change  :smiley:  anyway 

I went on to do one of last months tasks when I got out side and after summoning a DC - he came around the corner on a tractor and got out when he saw me - I proceeded to laugh like crazy at him  ::D:  - it was fun as he laughed back at me and we had a genuine laugh ( he was extremely hunky too so the laughing became quite magnetic  :smiley: 

Thanks for those tasks I enjoyed them.    ::goodjob2::

----------


## BlairBros

HOORAY!! I did advanced task two last night, the first time I have ever done a TOTM and breaking a really long dry spell for proper lucids. I wasn't able to get the DC's reactions to the gravity change as they were knocked out from being forced to the ground through extreme gravity, but I hope it still counts  ::|: . Before they went out they were struggling to move and gasping for air, then the pressure got to them, so I did get to see their reaction at least, even if they themselves didn't report it haha.
DJ#60: Gravity Lucid!!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Patience108

I got lucid last night and accomplished one of the Advanced Tasks  :smiley:  - Maybe after reading BlairBros yesterday...anyway - I was Lucid and running up the side of a building after changing into a wolf/fox and along the top of the building I looked over at the building next to me and saw a load of people walking behind a wall and looking at me in a curiouse way  ::alien::  So ..

 I shouted over to them that this is a dream and gravity doesn't work the same in dreams so anything can happen ... They might even start floating up into the air ..So in just a moment some of them started loosing their grip and starting to lift up into the air their faces looking a little perplexed  ::D: 

I did try the Bonus task in an earlier lucid - I announced I was going into the void and every thing went black ..I then remembered I had to create a new place/world but things didn't exactly go to plan I will try again

----------


## dolphin

I meant to ride an orca with a DV member but I rode it by myself because I forgot.

----------


## dolphin

I completed Basic task I. The title of the book was "If you're trying to figure out the science of what you're trying to do, slow down."

Janauary Basic TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I also completed the bonus task but I'll try it again. I didn't get the ocean/waterscape I wanted, just a boring room. Dolphins need water!

----------


## spellbee2

Got some interesting results for Basic I and Advanced I.


*Spoiler* for _Basic I - Find a book and read the title (imazu)_: 



I soon remember that this is just a dream, so I quickly stabilize, which makes the bugs disappear, or at least not itch anymore. I try to think of a better thing to do than flying like last time, so I decide on some TOTMs. I start with the easiest - find a book and read its title. I walk over to the bookshelf, where all my toys were stored as a kid. I finally find a book and pull it out. Its a fairly big book, about 300 pages, and on the cover in purple text is the title:

Ensuring Your Wedding Cake is Adequately Sized and Appropriately Proportioned for Maximum Portability
(Because He's Going to be Taking It Home With Him)
I find this incredibly hilarious, so I lose control of the dream, and it transitions to a new scene.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced I - Meet someone in person who you only know online in waking life. (imazu)_: 



Im now on this weird island, heading to go crash some kind of wedding. I remember that Im dreaming, so I try to think of the next task to complete. I decide to summon Sensei, both to fulfill the TOTM and to get some help with dream control. I tell myself hes somewhere at this wedding reception. My vision zeroes in on this one tall, stocky blonde guy (which I know for a fact isnt what Sensei looks like IRL, but whatever), so I walk over to him.

Hey Sensei.
He laughs. No ones called me that out loud in a long time.
So I still need help with firebending. I just cant get it down consistently.
Well, show me how youve done it.

I do my normal motion, which is kind of a forward thrust of my wrist, like Spiderman launching a web. Much like usual, nothing happens, even after two or three tries. Ah, I think I see your problem. It's not so much a thrusting motion as it is a throwing one Have you ever tried throwing playing cards?

He hands me a deck of cards, and sets up a few bottles on a table near us. He then shouts Go!, and starts throwing the cards like ninja stars at the bottles. Not to be left behind, I start throwing them as well. After a few throws, I get the hang of it and quickly pick up speed. I exhaust the deck and slam the empty box on the table. Sensei smiles and tosses his last few cards at me. Now try it.

I back up a few steps and try the card-throwing motion, and manage to successfully create a large fireball. Better, he says. He then snaps his fingers, and the cards that are scattered all over the table and the floor start floating and go back into their boxes, kinda like the dishes in that one scene of The Sorcerer's Apprentice.

Man, how do you get that good at dream control?
Lots of practice.

I reach over and take a slice of cake from the table next to me, and I'm about to stick it in my mouth, but I wake up.




Full dream(s).

----------


## woblybil

> Got some interesting results for Basic I and Advanced I.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Basic I - Find a book and read the title (imazu)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I soon remember that this is just a dream, so I quickly stabilize, which makes the bugs disappear, or at least not itch anymore. I try to think of a better thing to do than flying like last time, so I decide on some TOTMs. I start with the easiest - find a book and read its title. I walk over to the bookshelf, where all my toys were stored as a kid. I finally find a book and pull it out. It’s a fairly big book, about 300 pages, and on the cover in purple text is the title:
> 
> ...



Hilarious  ::yddd::

----------


## Intet

Thanks to Basic II, my NLDs these past few nights have been full of weed and beer.

----------


## woblybil

> Thanks to Basic II, my NLDs these past few nights have been full of weed and beer.




Lucky You ...
 ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Finally a proper Lucid with enough awareness to recall goals...
Completed Basic I and Advanced I... aimed for Bonus too but got distracted by a side goal


*Spoiler* for _Basic I & Advanced I_: 



I lie on a bench in an pharmacy with my eyes closed. i realize that i am dreaming. i let my eyes closed and imagine a cafe on the moon. i stand up and try  to feel the lower gravity. i open my eyes but it didnt work. never mind 
i remember to do the totms. i turn my back to a DC hold my hand behind my back and say "Sensei come on take my hand" i feel instantly a hand but like i expected its the guy that was behind me. 
i let go and move outside. its very bright. i am concerned for a second that the brightness might be not good for my sleep because it might alter my internal clock but i let go of the tought because it makes no sense. i put my hand behind my back and try  again. this time when i turn around i  see an old female classmate. 
she is in a group of 3-4 girls. i recognize another one. i kiss her (C) on the mouth (in a not so sexual way) and say hi. she smiles and is polite but i see she didnt liked the kiss. since i dont want to start sexy time and get distracted i go with the flow and move with the group. the other girl M i didnt saw for a very long time in real life so i ask her "hey M how come that you turn up? where have you bin how are you?" she has a jacket on but seem to freeze. i find it warm and i think neither i nor the other girls wear a jacket. i tell the group that i am pretty tensed at the moment because i have an exam on monday (false memory) and need to finish my thesis till next month. but then i will chillax really hard. We pass a fence 
i decide to try again because this time there are no other people. i turn my back to the fence and this time it works. i feel a hand turn around and a guy is there and i just assume it is sensei  [in waking life he looks different i know but a sensei comes with many faces  :tongue2: . he dont wear a backpack] who instantly start moving. i am still standing and he starts to pull. i pull back a little more determining. he stops. i start 
"hey sensei nice that you are here. i need some help from you for a competition or more accurately a totm. i need a book from you." 
he instantly start put of his backpack and says 
"yea i can give you a comic [or was it a porn magazine? something slim i know]" 
"no i meant more a real book, i actually just need the title" 
"yea no problem you can have it" 
and he pulls out a green book that looks like an *educational book*. the title is more vertically than horizontally and the letters look like vapor or steam and the title is curved. i have some problems to understand what i read there: 
*Molecular-Bending* 
i turn the book several times because it dont seem to make sense. after some moments i say 
"AH now i get it: Molecular-Bending like Molecular-Binding now that makes sense" [therefore the curved writing and educational look of the book...smart smart subcon.] 
We continue to move and enter an canteen. i ask him my sidegoal: 
"Tell me how i can stay longer in my dreamworld. i know there are people who just have 10sec lucids for month and years and i am not that bad with several minutes but i want more" [At this point he turned into a woman but i didnt notice until waking up] 
she take a glas and move into a toilet and take some water. she nod understanding. i decide to want a glass of water too because i remember beeing thirsty last awakening (...) but the glas i find is clouded and i remember (false memory) that i better dont take this one. we continue moving thru the back of the canteen and look into some fridges. at the end i see some ice that is mix from milk-based ice cream and ice tea?! i wake up shortly after.




so yea i actually incubated that i get a straight answer or get shown something right away and would make a portal and jump into the void. would have been pretty cool to do basic, advanced and bonus in one dream but nevermind. i will try the bonus again because teleporation is at this moment a constant goal anyway  :wink2:

----------


## spellbee2

Got two more TOTMs last night. Not that it counts for anything, but at least I got some giggles.


*Spoiler* for _Basic II - Get drunk or high. (Intet)_: 



I recall the TOTMs that I haven't done yet, and remember the drinking/getting high one. I walk back to the kitchen and open the door to this refrigerator, to find one convenient beer sitting on the bottom shelf. I twist off the top, and as I take my first sip, I immediately lose my balance and fall over. _Man, I'm such a lightweight._

I try to get up but keep falling over, until I somehow fall face-first into this small hole in the concrete. It's not very deep, so my body's still like half-way out of it. I take a moment to restabilize, since the dream is still pretty shaky. While I'm at it, I decide to try my hand at getting high. I imagine a blunt between my fingers, and inhale deeply. It takes a couple tries, but I eventually am able to make a huge puff of smoke when I exhale. I start to feel a bit lightheaded, but the dream is pretty stable now, so I crawl out of the hole.

I find myself in a ditch beside one of the sidewalks at my college. There's some kind of electric wheelchair race going on down the sidewalk. But everything seems to be going in slow motion, most likely because I'm high. My vision is really distorted too, almost like tunnel vision. I look down at my hands, and they seem really inflated, kinda like rubber gloves when you blow them up. It all seems, well, like a dream, which makes a lot of sense. I shake off the high and everything returns to normal.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced II - Change gravity in any way for a dc report their reaction. (Sensei)_: 



I think of the next TOTM, which to change gravity for a DC. I watch the people on electric wheelchairs race past me, so I decide to try it on them. I focus on one of them, and try to make him lift off towards the sky. On my second try, I finally succeed, and he and his wheelchair start flying upwards. I stop exerting my energy, and he falls back to the ground. He doesn't really react much, he just quickly gets back on his wheelchair and rejoins the race, like a very determined computer-controlled character in a racing game.




Full dream.

----------


## dolphin

I entered the void, but again couldn't create the waterscape I wanted. I guess I'll focus on summoning a dv member.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I had a semilucid from which i DEILDED back into a Lucid and was able to complete the Bonus Task:


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



I reenter the dream lucidly. i fly some meters over the ground. in front of me is still an attraction from an amusement park i participated in the dream before. its build on a small "island" made out of woodplanks surrounded by a the ocean. i fly over the attraction and see two people i know talking about her family and stuff. i fly over them land next to them on a backrest and let myself fall backwards. i fall some time but then accelerate into the sky. i am pretty high and i hold my arms horizontally behind me kind of like wings. the couple is looking up because they thought i fall down. i accelerate down in the direction of the ocean. right before i reach it i turn and fly up again. i do a this a second time but this time i dont get to turn the corner and dive some meters into the water. i turn around and fly out again. i think for a second and remember that i could do the bonus task. i aim for a free space on the amusementpark. everything is made out of this woodplanks. i have some problems with controlling my flight i go up and down very fast with a lack of fine tuning but eventually manage to land without much crash^^. i am looking for a wall that suits me and i find it after some meters. i paint a circle on it and try to push the portal open. it doesnt work at the beginning. i paint a bigger circle and push again. i say "come on portal open up" and my hands dive in. "okay so void i come" and i jump in. i find myself in the nothingness. From here i want to get to the "Dragon Ball Z"-Universe because i want to find someone who can show me some firebending or equal stuff. so i speak out loud "dragon ball z, bring me to son goku" and repeat this for some time. this time i am pretty long in the void. maybe my subc. need some time to find the right schemata? i didnt watch DBZ for about 15 years^^ the only thing i hear are some noises from left. a mother with her child? maybe still from the park? i wait some time and start thinking "come on bring me somewhere atleast" my vision now is not completely black anymore but a little pixel noise. then a picture flashes up for a second and i concentrate and find myself finally there. everything is in comic style. its a small "room" and it seem that every "wall" is a screen. i face vegeta (with a little altered face) that makes some sort of energybeam on me. i react and shoot something back. he disappears i turn left and another "screen" is there with another DBZ character. i do a kamehameha on him and he disappears too. i do this one or two more times and i find myself in a dark room or cave. a dude is standing there and i approach him and tell him "show me some firebanding i have some problems with it and you look like someone who knows how to." he turns to me and instantaneously start to explaine what i should do. he shows me handgesture. my brother stands suddenly next to us and listens too^^ before he actually can show me something i wake up because it seems that i reached the end of my rem. i cant deiled back. 




so i am pretty happy with my teleportation approach. i imagined a little different world but nevertheless the theme was authentic and  there. until now i just tried to visualize where to go but this time i tried more the "hey bring me there"-move and let it do someone else. 
to bad i didnt learn what i wanted to but nevertheless a funny short lucid^^

----------


## NyxCC

Completed basic i!  :smiley:  Interestingly enough the nld before it was about drinking - i.e. basic ii. 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I completed_: 



There are couple of books right on top. How convenient! The first one is a notebook, so I put it to the side. Then I grab three differently colored books with lavishly decorated hardcovers. I take the top one and examine it. What does the title say? Gibberish again. Would that count, I feel disappointed. I look again as the letters keep changing until they finally make actual words "_The boredom of God_". I browse through the pages which are filled with more gibberish words and think about this. Maybe god is bored because I can't get any information out of this book. Nevermind. I look up and try to memorize the title. Surely I will forget this any moment now so I decide to shout it out loud several times.

----------


## gab

Attempt (failed) at Basic I - Find a book and read the title

In a second lucid I was sitting in a high chair, like at the bar or barber shop. I just remembered that I wanted to read a book title. I grab a magazine off the counter and start paging through it.

Every page is a full cartoon add for a movie or a DVD. For some reason I think it's not for books. I read them with amusement. At the end I decide to wake up and write them down. So I reach form my pen I prepared and write down at least 6 titles. When I woke up for real, I only remembered "SpongeBob - Under the Sea" and "Iron Giant". I remember thinking "ooo, Iron Giant, OpheliaBlue loves this one too"

I also got to meet Payton Manning and 3 of his Broncos teammates, and taught CJ Craig from the West Wing about Lucid dreaming. Also came this close from having sex, but I had too many clothes on.

----------


## FryingMan

Basic (i) success!   And a loooooong dry spell broken.

DJ forthcoming.   
*Spoiler* for _TOTM summary_: 



I was looking through a lot of books.   I've never spent concerted effort in an LD on reading, it proved quite difficult.   There were books that I rationalized I couldn't understand because they were part of my wife's German books collection [IWL she has none, she has only a very elementary knowledge of German], and I "recognized" my college Astronomy textbook but it (including the title) was full of constantly shifting abstract shapes.   I flipped quickly through one book full of colorful, detailed stick figure drawings, and was amazed that my mind kept up with the need to produce all those images instantly.   Luckily, in the beginning, the first book I took off a shelve was in my son's room and it had "winnie" on the cover, whew.

----------


## dolphin

I failed advanced I and the bonus task. Usually I'm good at summoning but I tried summoning Ginsan using active control rather than passive for more points. I couldn't though, and at that point, my mind was in such a bad place, I couldn't summon passively either. At least I remembered!

As for creating the dream scene I want from a void, I think I just have to imagine more vividly.

----------


## woblybil

> Basic (i) success!   And a loooooong dry spell broken.



Well It's about damn time you got back here, I've gone thru a hundred dream-girls/women since you been here and I loved them all but I can't handle all the the girls in dreamland by myself...
Let's get busy   ::yddd::

----------


## Aristaeus

[Shrugs] I think I'll just do Basic Task 1. I might do the bonus task.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yay, congrats on all that TOTMs guys!!

s/that/THE/

----------


## FryingMan

> Basic (i) success!   And a loooooong dry spell broken.
> 
> DJ forthcoming.



DJ Entry

----------


## FryingMan

> Well It's about damn time you got back here, I've gone thru a hundred dream-girls/women since you been here and I loved them all but I can't handle all the the girls in dreamland by myself...
> Let's get busy



It's been a tough month for lucids, that's for sure.   Dreaming's been pretty great, though.   Good to be back!

haha well I tried to summon one in particular in LD#1 of two nights ago, she didn't show up.  Went and found one in LD #2 but it was pretty tame.   last non-lucid of this night just now had me rubbing up against a gymnast dream girl and then the team took turns showing (all) their stuff "to the camera" but I didn't realize what was going on until after I'd woken up.

----------


## dolphin

I summoned a young lady who claimed to be Naiya, but I don't know what Naiya looks like so that doesn't count.

I have to summon a specific DV member. So many lovely ladies to choose from the "post pictures of yourself" thread, but I think I have one in mind.

----------


## KestrelKat

I *think* I completed bonus task for the month.  I started out lucid in the voide, does it count?  and does a minecraft world that's trippy AF count as a fantasy world?  lol
Anyways, here's the dream, let's see if it counts...


*Spoiler* for _Teh Dream_: 



I was in the Void.  Literally just floating around in darkness.  I knew I was dreaming right from the get-go.  I had thought maybe I was still awake, but also knew I wasn't.  I started walking in the air, trying to figure out what to do with my lucidity.  I remembered something about creating a new world from the Void, and decided to recreate a minecraft world.  I wasn't sure if it would count for the bonus TOTM, but it was worth a try.  First, I made a body of water, in which I was standing.  Then, I made sure there were large hills all around me.  Somehow it turned into an area of the minecraft server Zukin and I play on, in which we've constructed this huge wall to enclose us and inside the wall are building all sorts of crazy, trippy, colorful, wonderful things.  I was so happy and started flying around to explore.  There were new structures around my "spawn point" and they were completely beautiful.  I was a little sad because I knew I couldn't make something with of this level of beauty in Minecraft.  I landed in the water of another pool nearby and there decided to try becoming a man.  Upon looking down I discovered my manhood and touched it.  It was an interesting feeling.  I was starting to lose rational lucidity and then another man comes into my view and things got steamy.  I think he was doing research on the water levels in that area of Minecraft when he saw me (apparently I was nakey)  We touched each other.  A lot.  I lost lucidity.  And then I woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I *think* I completed bonus task for the month.  I started out lucid in the voide, does it count?  and does a minecraft world that's trippy AF count as a fantasy world?  lol
> Anyways, here's the dream, let's see if it counts...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Teh Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Void.  Literally just floating around in darkness.  I knew I was dreaming right from the get-go.  I had thought maybe I was still awake, but also knew I wasn't.  I started walking in the air, trying to figure out what to do with my lucidity.  I remembered something about creating a new world from the Void, and decided to recreate a minecraft world.  I wasn't sure if it would count for the bonus TOTM, but it was worth a try.  First, I made a body of water, in which I was standing.  Then, I made sure there were large hills all around me.  Somehow it turned into an area of the minecraft server Zukin and I play on, in which we've constructed this huge wall to enclose us and inside the wall are building all sorts of crazy, trippy, colorful, wonderful things.  I was so happy and started flying around to explore.  There were new structures around my "spawn point" and they were completely beautiful.  I was a little sad because I knew I couldn't make something with of this level of beauty in Minecraft.  I landed in the water of another pool nearby and there decided to try becoming a man.  Upon looking down I discovered my manhood and touched it.  It was an interesting feeling.  I was starting to lose rational lucidity and then another man comes into my view and things got steamy.  I think he was doing research on the water levels in that area of Minecraft when he saw me (apparently I was nakey)  We touched each other.  A lot.  I lost lucidity.  And then I woke up.



The bonus task just says "Enter the void," it doesn't specify that you should enter it right away or later in the dream. And I don't see how anything minecraft WOULDN'T be a fantasy world lol. So congrats KK!!

----------


## KestrelKat

Woot!  Also, sorry for my lack of presence lately.  First year of teaching has been rough as hell so far D:

----------


## imazu

Almost forgot to post this here! Did basic ii:


*Spoiler* for _>>DJ<<_: 



Not sure what triggers me, but I suddenly "notice" I'm lucid. I do a nose RC and feel the air go through, then head out to find H & Lk for my personal goal (smoke weed w/ them). I expect them to be around every corner. The first place I look is inside a nearby gas station. They aren't in there so I turn to leave and there they are, coming in through the doors. Lk has a lit joint and takes a quick, hard drag as he strides quickly towards me. He hands it to me and rushes off to the bathroom. H is still standing in the doorway. He looks like his scrawny college self but he's wearing clothes like some of the people around here do: grey hoodie with thick, hunter's-camo jacket over top, baggy blue-jeans stuffed into the tops of bulky, simple brown work boots (Lk just looked like his normal self from a few days ago). I take a big, long hit of the joint and keep inhaling until I feel the tingly smoke fill my lungs entirely, then I hand it over to H. As I hold in my hit he takes a few teeny tiny puffs while leaning over to scrape hardened mud off of one boot with his other hand. Finally, I exhale and feel lightheaded for just a moment until the buzz settles over my body, spreading from my chest up my neck and down my arms and torso. My eyes feel a little tight, too, and I can't stop grinning. I get super excited about completing goals and I just fly all crazy like out the doors (not phasing unfortunately). My excitement is too much and the dream ends.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey everybody! Here I post a couple of tasks that I finished:

*Basic i*

Quickly after I went back to bed I found myself in that pre-dream state, knowing I was asleep but not yet dreaming, so I got "out of my body" OBE style.

After stabilizing the dream really good, I almost went out of the house but remembered the task. I went upstairs again to where I keep my books in waking life. Went to my book shelf and picked up a couple of books, the first ones were'nt really interesting, named stuff like "faces".

But I then came across one labeled "This book will make you fall asleep". It was apparently a comedy, with the picture of a cartoon elephant screaming because of the shenanigans of another character... Haha, so it was ironic in more ways than one, considering that it was a "comedy" (not supposed to make you fall asleep), and that I was already asleep.

*Advanced ii*

In the middle of a long lucid that I was having, I suddenly remember I wanted to do the task. I was in a grocery store at this point for some reason. 
I looked around but couldn't find any DC for like 30 long seconds.

Then I saw an old janitor. Light brown skin, mustache... He was really funny looking, I liked him... I changed gravity for him making him go up, hit the ceiling, and then go down, hitting the floor. 

His reaction was this:
He just looked at me frightened, like I if was going to kill him. He was going "No", moving his neck, and "please no", moving his hands...

But he wasn't really talking, just the body language... Wanting a better reaction, I said to him, "what are you mute?" And then he screamed a little...
I wanted to keep having fun with him but he suddenly started running away... Either way it was really funny!

*Basic ii*

I have tried this task (to get "high") a couple of times and failed in more ways than one... I will later write my attempts...


*Hope everyone has a great 2016!*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow, congratulations PRtitohp5!!

Don't forget to request the permissions for the TOTMs next time. That way I don't catch as many gray hairs.

----------


## woblybil

> The bonus task just says "Enter the void," it doesn't specify that you should enter it right away or later in the dream. And I don't see how anything minecraft WOULDN'T be a fantasy world lol. So congrats KK!!



I Didn't want to claim it so early in the month hoping to maybe do better but I posted almost exactly the same back on the the 1st without reporting to Permission groups, And I can fly pretty well on one wing anyways but I didn't see any views on my DJ or any likes meaning likely nobody even saw it and likely the confusion of Christmas holiday season kept everyone preoccupied but thinking back now I don't think I really created a fantasy world either.

Just saying ....  ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

I summoned paigeyemps but she refused to meet me. She walked away!  :Puppy dog eyes:

----------


## gab

*Basic I* - Find a book and read it's title *(success)*


*Spoiler* for _totm_: 



I'm sitting on a floor of some room. Looks like a nursery. There is bunch of books around me. I pick up one and it's a small childrens book with all hard pages. Nice green cover and it's about animals.

I pick up another one, it's an atlas. I got excited and started paging through it. I thought what if I pick a place and teleport there. I'm looking at map of afrika and thinking NOPE. I look for north america, I know it's at the beginning. I think New York would be nice to visit. I find the east coast, but Los angeles is in it's place. Dangit. I put it down.

*Then I remember the TOTM. I pick up the atlas again and start reading the cover. As I do it, the letters flip and now I see the back side and it's also upside down. So there is the barcode, and ISBN# and bunch of tiny numbers. I turn it around and it's the back side again. I laugh. The page turned upside down like on a tablet when you turn it sideways.*

I pick up a childrens book and it's about animals. I pick the next and the next, all about animals.

*Then I see some book titles, not sure on what. I read like 10 of them. I think I better write them down. I reach for an empty envelope and pen that I prepared. I know i prepared it for real in WL too. But I know this is a dream and the envelope is not the same one. So after I write them down, I keep repeating 2 titles so I remember them. One I forgot, the onter one was* "6 doctors laughing".



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...success-72912/

----------


## PRtitohp5

> Wow, congratulations PRtitohp5!!
> 
> Don't forget to request the permissions for the TOTMs next time. That way I don't catch as many gray hairs.



Thank you OpheliaBlue!!  :smiley:  And sorry about that, I should have read the instructions better.

----------


## espsika

Hello Friends; 
i love the bonus task cos most of my awareness starts with me falling from no where to no where in total darness which always scares the hell out me. i will to break my dry spell and take up courage to control scary dreams.

----------


## Snehk

I think that I finished Advanced Task II, though it was unintended (haven't checked tasks for this month before). DC didn't noticed that I turned gravity down a bit, and everything and everyone was floating in the air. Then I altered it so only I was floating, and she didn't noticed anything too...

[16-01-2016] Short WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> She tried to persuade me to stay with her. I knew what she wanted to do and felt arousal, but I wanted to go out and explore this time. To scare her out, I altered gravity in the room. Everything was floating gently in the air - she didn't noticed. I thought that maybe it's because she is floating with it as well, so I brought back normal gravity and made that only I was levitating. Still no effect, she was insisting that I should stay with her.



Would it still count for wings?

----------


## Patience108

I remember to ask a DC for some of his whiskey he had in his pocket in a Lucid this morning - he passed it to me and I drank down the whole dam lot  ::fuckyeah::  - I felt tipsy/drunk possibly but cleared my mind as I wanted to do other stuff  :smiley:  I had decided to look for Sageous ( which would  complete a task ) then possibly ask him to go into the void with me and help create a world thus completing Bonus task ...It didn't go exactly as expected - as I looked around saying ' Where is Sageous?"" Hello ...are you here?" a young boy, with a twin  ::D:  - spoke out from within a group of DC's and said " Me - I am " 
 I ask the boy  " Are you Sageous from DV?" 
" Oh that Sageous! No that's someone else - Just follow me he's over here" the wee man said
So I follow him and wake up ::alien::

----------


## FryingMan

ToTM non-lucid incubation, this time the task I actually did complete:




> I'm reading a book of books.  There are cover after cover of many books in this book.   The cover that I remember: "The Two Tolkiens"

----------


## dolphin

I completed the bonus task. The world I came too was a giant domed building with a big storybook canal ride. 





> I dove down into the ground and entered a void. As I was dropping, I could hear a fountain. I landed and saw I was now in a huge domed building. Below me was a giant pool with a couple of large fountains and what looked like a track to a water ride. I jumped down into the water and swam along the track. I found that it wasn't really a track, but more a rubber snake. The ride went into another room. I found the ride was like a storybook canal with intricate miniature sculptures of villages along the side.



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...night-8-72984/

----------


## FryingMan

Advanced II success!





> I look up into the sky and I see some puffy things like giant cotton swab puffs, and to the right a giant advertisement for a chocolate bar with many little bits of chocolate strewn around,  I think "this is a dream-like sky, because only in dreams do you get particles like that in the sky".  I do a nose pinch and am confused that I can breathe.  That gets my attention, I try again and I can breathe.  What?  Oh!  I run forwards and take a leap off of the road over a big drop with a small thought of "is this a bad idea?"  but I fly and I'm firmly lucid now.  I'm near a major university and think "I'm going to go mess with the students!"  The thought of ToTM Advanced II (change gravity for a DC) enters my head.  Down on the sidewalk below I see people, I choose a group of 3 walking together, 2 guys and a girl.  * I point my finger at the girl (who's standing on the right end of the 3 walking together), and will gravity to reverse for her so she falls into the sky.  And indeed, she flies up high into the sky, 60 feet or so, when I un-reverse gravity for her and fly to catch her in my arms.*  Her head is to my left, feet the right.  Her face is turned away from me.  I turn her towards me, hoping/expecting to see a young/pretty college girl.  She seems to be and I immediately kiss her.   She's confused and I explain (punctuated by a few more short kisses) that I made a tiny modification of the space/time continuum around her, but that for her it probably felt like a large change.   I ask her where she wants to go: New York?  Europe?  To the <rock band name forgotten> concert in Austrailia [false]?  "Oh, the concert!" she answers.  Darn, I think, I didn't really want to go to the concert. At this point there's a strange transition and we're outside a secret restaurant in Iran, and I'm now a small, dark-skinned, dark-haired local boy speaking through another local boy through a guy who works in the restaurant, explaining to the girl that I don't speak (Iranian?).  The implication is that we're stuck in this situation (she accessed my dream power somehow to make this change?)... and then I wake up.



Full DJ here:

----------


## she

Hello everybody. Nice to meet you all here again, like two years ago!!!!
TOTM done :smiley:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Verre

Completed Basic Task i. Full dream here: Book Titles and a Headstone (WILD)

Excerpt relevant to the task: 




> I knew I must have transitioned when I realized I was holding a piece of paper in my hands. I used the paper to better integrate by running it between my fingers and being attentive to the lifelike sensations. They were vivid enough that I figured I should just get up out of bed, even though my vision hadn't kicked in fully yet and everything was dim and blurry. Since there are bookcases right next to my bed in WL and my intention was to do this month's Basic Task i, the moment I was on my feet I started examining the books. My vision was no better overall, but I could see well enough in the area of my primary focus. Reading was surprisingly easy as well, although the words themselves did not always remain stable, sometimes changing into new ones right before my eyes.
> 
> I read a half dozen book titles right away, some better than others, but none so striking that I felt like putting special effort into memorizing them. I hoped a few might stick with me naturally, but unfortunately I didn't remember any of them on waking. After browsing the books in the bedroom for a while, I moved out to the kitchen, where I have more bookshelves (there are books almost everywhere in my house). I continued reading titles, trying to find a really good one for the task. Finally after moving on to a second shelf in the kitchen I found what I was looking for. The book was a slim hardcover, about 9"x11" and 3/4 inch thick. The cover had a glossy sheen and was white in the upper half and a darker color, grey perhaps, in the lower half. In the very center, where the colors met, was the word: "REVOLIOTUN" in red and black stylized capital letters. I took note of how it appeared to be the word "revolution" with some of the letters transposed. I wasn't sure if this was part of the title or designated something else, like the series, publisher, or maybe just a cover design, since the actual title seemed to be printed below this in the lower half of the cover. The title was _David Bowie's Dreams: Naked in Flight_. This tickled me, especially given his recent passing, and I knew it was the one I wanted to bring back for the task.
> 
> I set my mind on remembering that book, but glanced at a few more for good measure. There was one small paperback titled _Blue Skulls Book_ that struck me, but that's the only other title I can remember.

----------


## PercyLucid

Thank you very much for posting the suggestions without dashes, difficulty tier, etc. Makes my work much easier!!!  ::D:  I skipped some suggestions because they were already suggested or very similar to other suggestions.

This month the voting booth comes with candy cane and lots of presents, but only to those who are naughty, kids who were got get a promotion on their jobs. What? Did you do a reality check?



Those who have wings, please go and vote for February´s ToTM!!! 

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _January 2015 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Acquire a cutie mark. _(Jacob46719)_
Convince a DC that it is a dream and make him/her "become lucid". Describe what happens _(jzinser)_
Google yourself _(jzinser)_
Walk through the forest _(jzinser)_
Look through your wardrobe _(jzinser)_

*Advanced*
Put your hand through your stomach and feel all your organs, describe. _(jzinser)_
Rip your heart off and offer it as a present to a DC, whats the reaction? _(jzinser)_
Become godzilla and destroy a city or town. _(jzinser)_
Turn into a tree and feel the process of photosynthesis. _(jzinser)_
Invite DCs over to your house and start a party! _(AstralMango)_
Fuse with a DC _(Intet_

*Bonus*
Become a wolf and have a race with ethereal ice wolves. _(Jacob46719)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hello everybody. Nice to meet you all here again, like two years ago!!!!
> TOTM done - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Yay congrats she and welcome back!!

----------


## woblybil

> Hello everybody. Nice to meet you all here again, like two years ago!!!!
> TOTM done - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Yay. Happy you are back  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

> Advanced II success!



Your'e slipping man!
I mean like, You caught this girl in the air, Was kissing her then took her to IRAN?  :Big laugh: 

I did likewise last night but I got mine.....I was in my old green motor-home with the worst looking poor girl I have ever seen and she rolled over and wanted to kiss me with a mouth like a 200 lb carp and bad breath but you know me! I was just putting my hand down her pants when her girlfriend/significant other, In a blue top was banging on the driver side door and looking in the window screeching obscenities at the cheating witch and I saw she was much better looking so I bailed out the door and went after her. When I got around there she was wearing only the blue top and as I focused  on her butt she said "Oh-No You don't" And took off into the air the looking back teasing to see if I was following, I was-She stopped-I didn't-Oops!. I lost lucidity From there we fell to the dust below and went up a mountain the hard way to a hotel covered with dust and I woke up...
 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Your'e slipping man!
> I mean like, You caught this girl in the air, Was kissing her *then took her to IRAN?*



I didn't!  She accessed my dream power somehow and performed the teleport.   Guess we only made it half-way to Australia.  heh.

----------


## gab

*Advanced Task* i - Meet someone in person who you only know online in waking life. - YESSSS donedid it

Had a long chain of DEILDs. In 5th one I met Ophelia.

I again realize I'm still lucid, I sit up on the bed and tell Ophelia who is to my left that I just had 4 DEILD. But she can't hear me. She is busy with 2 kids (I read her DJ entry before attempt where she had 2 kids).

We are standing face to face and I panic not knowing how to "meet her" so the TOTM is valid. I ask if I can hug her and we hug. She is taller than I am and when I look at her face second time, she is morphing into Michael Landon. I say "oh, hi Michael" thinking this is weird because he is dead. So we start to french kiss. Nice and wet and hot. I was hoping he didn't mind when it occured to me, that even ded need some fun.

Tried to get Ophelia back in one of the later DEILDs too, but no luck.
Link to DJ soon. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...someone-73112/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

ooo what was I wearing?

----------


## StaySharp

For once I realize I did something at least a bit similar to the bonus task in a lucid. I was in a room and there was some kind of visual glitch in the air through which I saw something. I grabbed it and ripped it open like a rift and found myself in an entirely different place, still in a room with a beautiful outside scenery.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> For once I realize I did something at least a bit similar to the bonus task in a lucid. I was in a room and there was some kind of visual glitch in the air through which I saw something. I grabbed it and ripped it open like a rift and found myself in an entirely different place, still in a room with a beautiful outside scenery.



cool way to teleport yourself  ::D:  but without the void. considering what you want to achieve this is good or not that good  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

> ooo what was I wearing?



Prolly nothing  :Big laugh:

----------


## StaySharp

> cool way to teleport yourself  but without the void. considering what you want to achieve this is good or not that good



Well I acted instinctively, I was not really expecting a specific result, so I'd say it was good. This could certainly be used to get into a void and then start creating from there.

----------


## woblybil

> Well I acted instinctively, I was not really expecting a specific result, so I'd say it was good. This could certainly be used to get into a void and then start creating from there.



I have gotten so used to ripping curtains etc: open and going thru to new worlds that I even do it non-lucid now and if the situation warrants change then I become automatically lucid .

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay folks!

Time to visit:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ml#post2186031

For February ToTM. 

Note: The Dreamviews Lords are holding the task for the chosen winged oneironauts. You need wings to fly up there. But don´t worry, the Lords of Dreamviews are benevolent, and right on the 31st all mortal oneironauts will have a whole month to do it and become immortal (well, for the rest of that months hehe.)


!!!!!!!!!!!NUF EVAH.  :smiley:

----------


## obfusc8

Sooo... yeah... like 1 day before the end of the month...  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Changing gravity for DCs_: 



While trying to sleep I realise I am dreaming. Things instantly fade to black.

False awakening. There is a small white alarm clock on the bedside table. It show the time is already gone 9am and I panic, wondering how the work alarm failed to wake me. There is a switch on the back that seems to be set to off. Luckily my watch shows it is 7.36am.

I roll over and relax a bit, noticing several scraps of paper stuck to the wall on AB's side of the bed. She enters the room and moans at me for being on the wrong side of the bed. So I roll over a few times, rubbing myself on the sheets, saying "I'm just marking my territory".

AB lies down on the other side of the bed, and I start thinking that things are off. My finger won't go through my palm though. "What's wrong?" AB asks, seeing my expression of confusion.
"Uh... just a sec honey." I consider seeing if she's in the mood for some adult fun time as then it wouldn't really matter if this is a dream or not. The instinct to do something more productive takes over for a change. I take AB's hand and lead her downstairs.

The front door leads out into a street which is not where we live in RL. Great so this is a dream. Still holding AB's hand I start to levitate in the air, moving backwards, eyes locked on hers. AB follows me and we start flying over the town. The dream fades a short while later.

...Into another false awakening. The bedroom is now on the ground floor, the curtains are open, and a strangely dressed man walks past the window. This makes me lucid again. 

After phasing through the window I see several people wandering around and start to mess with gravity for them. Some of them raise into the air, some get dragged sideways, as for each one I point at an object or building to be their personal source of gravity. They're all loving it! They laugh and Whoop as each of them flies in a random direction.  ::D: 

Seems like time to attempt another TOTY. Flying up into the air I search for a rainbow. The ground is now covered in trees, forming a valley and mountains. Well, there are other tasks that need trees. I fly over to a group of really tall trees and land. I search for a fairy ring. There isn't one at the moment, but while searching, several mushrooms sprout out of the ground to form one. 

It is too small to step inside without damaging the mushrooms, so I shrink myself down. This only makes me child sized. The second attempt makes me just a little taller than the mushrooms themselves. Perfect. I try to squeeze into the ring, but more mushrooms have grown to form a wall.

Trying to phase through the barrier wakes me up. Sigh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sooo... yeah... like 1 day before the end of the month... 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Changing gravity for DCs_: 
> 
> 
> 
> While trying to sleep I realise I am dreaming. Things instantly fade to black.
> 
> ...



Congrats! Don't forget to select the perms for the competed task so I can wing ya!  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

You notice in your watch it is the 31st, and with it... the TOTM for January starts to vanish. Apparently, not only January´s ToTM is ceasing to exist, but your very own watch started to melt, and time seems to be in a heap of trouble... bending time might be required to be a winged hero this month... Check it out...

 :lock:

----------

